# Dunkles Fleisch in Fischfilets?



## Seneca (23. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,
meine Frage mag sich ein bisschen strange anhören, aber ich habe mir da tatsächlich schon länger darüber Gedanken gemacht.

Mir ist dieses Jahr bei meinen gefangenen Hornhechten beim Fileterien aufgefallen, dass die Filets zum Teil dunkle "Fleischstreifen" haben. Also das Filet ist an manchen "Strängen" rötlich (statt weiß) und nach dem Braten "bräunlich".

Dies gibt es ja auch bei gekauften Lachsfilets häufig, dass dort (meist an der oberen Seite in der Mitte) dunkleres (bräunliches)Fleisch ist und nicht rosa. Auch bei geräucherten Makrelen ist mir dies schon aufgefallen...ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine?!

Wer kann aufklären: 

1.) Ist das bei den Hornechten dasselbe, wie bei gebratenen Lachsfilets bzw. Makrelen? 

2.) Ist das einfach anders eingfärbtes Muskelfleisch oder ist das anatomisch etwas adneres?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. September 2017)

*AW: Dunkles Fleisch in Fischfilets?*

Fische habe unterschiedliche Muskelgruppen, die sich in roter oder weißer Muskulatur unterscheiden.
Die weißen Muskeln sind für kurzzeitige Belastung ausgelegt, die roten Muskeln für ausdauernde Bewegung, weil besser mit Sauerstoff versorgt.
Die rote Farbe ergibt sich aus dem Hämoglobin des Blutes.
Hier ist das ganz gut erklärt:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/aha-warum-haben-fische-weisses-fleisch/1955604.html

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Dunkles Fleisch in Fischfilets?*

Je nach Fischart ist das bräunliche einfach auch Fett (Lachs z. B.).
Schmeckt auch nicht bzw. tranig/ranzig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Dunkles Fleisch in Fischfilets?*

Ich mag das braune, ranzige vom Lachs gern. Kenne ich aber nur von Stremellachs wo die braune "Schicht" zwischen Haut und dem eigentlichem Fleisch ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Dunkles Fleisch in Fischfilets?*

Geschmäcker sind Gott sei Dank verschieden ;-))


----------



## Seneca (24. September 2017)

*AW: Dunkles Fleisch in Fischfilets?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Fische habe unterschiedliche Muskelgruppen, die sich in roter oder weißer Muskulatur unterscheiden.
> Die weißen Muskeln sind für kurzzeitige Belastung ausgelegt, die roten Muskeln für ausdauernde Bewegung, weil besser mit Sauerstoff versorgt.
> Die rote Farbe ergibt sich aus dem Hämoglobin des Blutes.
> Hier ist das ganz gut erklärt:
> ...




Vielen Dank an alle für die Aufklärung!
Ich schließe daraus, dass beim Hornhecht die roten Muskelgruppen so groß verbreitet sind, da diese sich ja auch sehr schnell bewegen...ähnlich wie bei Makrelen. Daher viele "rote" Muskelgruppen.


----------

